# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کمبود وقت در امتحانات تستی

## یهدا

به نام خدا

سلام بچه ها من راستش تو امتحانا متاسفانه کمبود وقت دارم مشابه همون تستارو تو خونه حل میکنما نه این که بلد نباشم نه اما واقعا سر جلسه وقت کم میارم نمیدونم چی کنم ؟

بعدشم اینکه یه مشکل دیگه ای که دارم اینه که وقتی یهو حالم گرفته میشه واس اینکه ازون موضوع فرار کنم میرم اینترنت و خیلییییییییییی وقتم تلف میشه ادمیم نیستم که بتونم مثلا یکم با بقیه حرف بزنم و واس فرار میرم اینترنت تا ذهنم مشغول شه واس این چی کنم /؟؟؟

مرسی

----------


## artim

> به نام خدا
> 
> سلام بچه ها من راستش تو امتحانا متاسفانه کمبود وقت دارم مشابه همون تستارو تو خونه حل میکنما نه این که بلد نباشم نه اما واقعا سر جلسه وقت کم میارم نمیدونم چی کنم ؟
> 
> بعدشم اینکه یه مشکل دیگه ای که دارم اینه که وقتی یهو حالم گرفته میشه واس اینکه ازون موضوع فرار کنم میرم اینترنت و خیلییییییییییی وقتم تلف میشه ادمیم نیستم که بتونم مثلا یکم با بقیه حرف بزنم و واس فرار میرم اینترنت تا ذهنم مشغول شه واس این چی کنم /؟؟؟
> 
> مرسی


شما اینکارو کن نتیجه میگیری
موقع تست زدن تستاتو دو بخش کن یکسری تست روتین که همیشه میزنی خب 
سری دوم تست هاتو با زمان بزن یک ساعت مچی یا رومیزی بذار جلوت بعد مثلا اگه 30 تا تست داری 30 دقیقه درنظر بگیر و تست هاتو بزن تا کمی شرایط جلسه برات تداعی بشه و اون استرس و کمبود وقتت رو با این جور تست زدن بتونی درست کنی

----------


## یهدا

> شما اینکارو کن نتیجه میگیری
> موقع تست زدن تستاتو دو بخش کن یکسری تست روتین که همیشه میزنی خب 
> سری دوم تست هاتو با زمان بزن یک ساعت مچی یا رومیزی بذار جلوت بعد مثلا اگه 30 تا تست داری 30 دقیقه درنظر بگیر و تست هاتو بزن تا کمی شرایط جلسه برات تداعی بشه و اون استرس و کمبود وقتت رو با این جور تست زدن بتونی درست کنی



ببخشید ولی با مشکل دومم چی کنم واقعا اعصابمو بهم میریزه هی میگم بد از کنکورم میتونی بیایی نت اما باز وقتی حالم گرفتس میام اینجا تا مثلا فرار کنم

----------


## artim

راه دوم اینکه وقتی اینکارو کردی  سعی کن هر دو هفته یه ازمون جامع از کل دروس تا اونجایی که خوندی از خودت بگیری با این شرایط که زمان نقصانی رو رعایت کنی و هر درس رو سر زمان خودش تمام کنی اینجوری تا حد زیادی کمکت میکنه که سر جلسه مدیریت زمان رو داشته باشی
از اواخر مهر و ابان این کار رو شروع کن
اگه ازمون میری که هر یک ماه یبار اینکارو کن اگه ازمون نمیری هر دو سه هفته یکبار خودت تو خونه انجام بده

----------


## reza1375

دوستمون برا شیوه تست زنی گفتن انجام بده جواب میده..
دقیقا منظورت از حالت گرفته میشه چیه؟؟
خسته میشی....نمیتونی اون مبحثو یاد بگیری ...یا.........

----------


## یهدا

> دوستمون برا شیوه تست زنی گفتن انجام بده جواب میده..
> دقیقا منظورت از حالت گرفته میشه چیه؟؟
> خسته میشی....نمیتونی اون مبحثو یاد بگیری ...یا.........


نه اصلا ربطی به درس و اینا نداره فعلا که خداروشکر از خوندن خسته نشدم خسته شمم میشه بالاخره یه کاری کرد گرفتنحالم واس یه سری چیزاییه که اصلا به درس مربوط نمیشه

----------


## artim

> ببخشید ولی با مشکل دومم چی کنم واقعا اعصابمو بهم میریزه هی میگم بد از کنکورم میتونی بیایی نت اما باز وقتی حالم گرفتس میام اینجا تا مثلا فرار کنم


ببین نت رو جمعه ها بیا یه نیم ساعت کامل نذارش کنار
وقتایی که حالت گرفته میشه درسی رو که دوست داری بخون یا تست اون درسی که دوست داری بزن
یا کلا نیم ساعت کاری که دوست داری کن

----------


## reza1375

> نه اصلا ربطی به درس و اینا نداره فعلا که خداروشکر از خوندن خسته نشدم خسته شمم میشه بالاخره یه کاری کرد گرفتنحالم واس یه سری چیزاییه که اصلا به درس مربوط نمیشه


بله حرفی نمونده مربوط ب درس نمیشه  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی هر چیزی هست باید همه توانتو بذاری حلش کنی ک در طول سال مشکل ساز نشه برات  :Yahoo (76):  ک وقتتو خیلی  میگیره خدای نکرده

----------


## یهدا

نمیدونم.این اینترنت واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه اونم فقط واس همین که گفتم جو مدرسمون رو اصلا دوس ندارم واس یه سری مسایل خونه هم میام واس اون چیزا حالم گرفته میشه وحشتناک فکر کردنم زیاد شده فقط و فقط به اونا فکر میکنم ...

----------


## artim

> نمیدونم.این اینترنت واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه اونم فقط واس همین که گفتم جو مدرسمون رو اصلا دوس ندارم واس یه سری مسایل خونه هم میام واس اون چیزا حالم گرفته میشه وحشتناک فکر کردنم زیاد شده فقط و فقط به اونا فکر میکنم ...



میتونی نتت رو قط کنی دو سه روز شاید سختت باشه اما عادت میکنی
اگه قطع اش کنی بهتره

----------


## reza1375

> نمیدونم.این اینترنت واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه اونم فقط واس همین که گفتم جو مدرسمون رو اصلا دوس ندارم واس یه سری مسایل خونه هم میام واس اون چیزا حالم گرفته میشه وحشتناک فکر کردنم زیاد شده فقط و فقط به اونا فکر میکنم ...


اینو بدون اینترنت همیشه هست چیز خاصی هم توش نیست منی که حداقل 6 ساعت توش هستم چیزی ندیدم :Yahoo (77): .
جو مدرسه چشه؟؟؟این ی مشکل کوچیکیه میتونی راحت حلش کنی.
مسایل خونوادگی(البته از حرف شما میشه کار خونگی هم استنباط کرد) هم ک همه دارن ..تو سال تحصیلی مشکل زیاد پیش میاد نباید زود کم بیاری تحملتو ببر بالا

----------


## یهدا

> اینو بدون اینترنت همیشه هست چیز خاصی هم توش نیست منی که حداقل 6 ساعت توش هستم چیزی ندیدم.
> جو مدرسه چشه؟؟؟این ی مشکل کوچیکیه میتونی راحت حلش کنی.
> مسایل خونوادگی هم ک همه دارن ..تو سال تحصیلی مشکل زیاد پیش میاد نباید زود کم بیاری تحملتو ببر بالا


اره تو اینترنت واقعا چیزی نیست  مدرسه ام که ... اما  ممنون

----------


## یهدا

> میتونی نتت رو قط کنی دو سه روز شاید سختت باشه اما عادت میکنی
> اگه قطع اش کنی بهتره


بله شاید دیگه کامپیوترو جمع کنم

----------


## artim

> بله شاید دیگه کامپیوترو جمع کنم


بهترین کار
اما تفریح هم در برنامتون باشه

----------


## reza1375

> اره تو اینترنت واقعا چیزی نیست  مدرسه ام که ... اما  ممنون


کلاس چندمی؟؟؟مدرسه مشکل دارین؟؟بچه ها اذیت میکنن...معلما خوب نیستن...مدیر...مشکل مالی ....

گنگ حرف میزنین  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## یهدا

> کلاس چندمی؟؟؟مدرسه مشکل دارین؟؟بچه ها اذیت میکنن...معلما خوب نیستن...مدیر...مشکل مالی ....
> 
> گنگ حرف میزنین


پیش هستم نه معبمامون خوبن اخه نمیشه گفت ولی اذیت میشم

----------


## یهدا

> بهترین کار
> اما تفریح هم در برنامتون باشه


اولش سخت شاید باشه اما باید اینکارو انجام بدم تفریحم سعیمو میکنم

----------


## reza1375

> پیش هستم نه معبمامون خوبن اخه نمیشه گفت ولی اذیت میشم


اگه شرایطشو داری حتما برو  مشاوره ک راحت بتوونی حرفاتو بزنی..
من خودم پارسال با پشت کنکوریا مشورت نکردم نتیجه خاصی هم نگرفتم..الانم پشیمونم..
پشیمونی هم سخته

----------


## یهدا

> اگه شرایطشو داری حتما برو  مشاوره ک راحت بتوونی حرفاتو بزنی..
> من خودم پارسال با پشت کنکوریا مشورت نکردم نتیجه خاصی هم نگرفتم..الانم پشیمونم..
> پشیمونی هم سخته



مشاور نمیتونم منم دقیقا میخوام باز پشیمون نشم هرسری خطا پشت خطا

----------


## reza1375

> مشاور نمیتونم منم دقیقا میخوام باز پشیمون نشم هرسری خطا پشت خطا



 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## K0nkurii1111

منم دقیقا مثل تو اعتیاد شدید به اینترنت و مخصوصا شبکه های چت دارم طوریکه پنج روزم همینطور هدر رفت اما پریروز ب خودم یادداشت نوشتم که حتی اگه ب بدترین شکل ممکنم دچارشم و دلم تنگ شه وحتی اگه کم مونده بمیرمم نمیرم اون شبکه ها الانم هیچی نشده ک نرفتم مدرستم سال آخرته ی سال تحملش کنی تمومه

----------


## Saeed735

*نت رو کلا کنتر بذار...اول صبح که پاشدی هیچ وقت نت نیا....
برای تست زنیتم این تاپیکو بخون:*
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..

----------


## khaan

کمبود وقت وجود نداره چون هممون در طول شبانه روز 24 ساعت بیشتر وقت نداریم.

----------

